# Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge



## nicemann (Sep 10, 2017)

I have a 2 bedroom deluxe reservation at Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge next week and was just looking at their water park website.  I thought it was only for the Wyndham guests but on the website it allows you to book rooms at Stone Hill Lodge, River Lodge, and Sanctuary Villas. 

Are these hotels on the same property?    Or do they call the towers within the Wyndham property different names to outsiders who rent?  It's just a little confusing.


----------



## north (Sep 10, 2017)

Wyndham only has a small part of this property.  There are plenty of hotel rooms there.


----------



## nicemann (Sep 10, 2017)

north said:


> Wyndham only has a small part of this property.  There are plenty of hotel rooms there.



Aah I thought it was just a Wyndham property.  Hopefully they own the better part of it then.


----------



## Avislo (Sep 10, 2017)

nicemann said:


> t was only for the Wyndham guests but on the website it allows you to book rooms at Stone Hill Lodge, River Lodge, and Sanctuary Villas.  Are these hotels on the same property?    Or do they call the towers within the Wyndham property different names to outsiders who rent? ...



Wilderness at the Smokies is what all three resorts you mention are part of.  Their site can be googled.

"Wilderness at the Tennesee’s largest waterpark resort Smokies Key Facts ... Two lodging and entertainment quarters: Stone Hill Lodge and River Lodge ... indoor waterpark and family adventure center ... Two outdoor waterparks ... lodging, waterpark and entertainment facilities ... Wyndham Vacation Resorts Great Smokies Lodge"


----------



## whitewater (Sep 10, 2017)

as a point of reference hotel rooms are much smaller and are not furnished in the same manor as wyndham.


----------



## buckor (Sep 11, 2017)

We were just there last week for our second stay. The Wilderness rooms are nothing like the Wyndham rooms. While Wilderness does sell some of their rooms as timeshares, most are rented out like hotel rooms.

After Labor Day the indoor water park was a virtual ghost town. My understanding is the outdoor park is open weekends through the rest of the month.

As an FYI, this is a Wilderness development that Wyndham has contracted with. Wilderness controls the water parks, etc. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemann (Sep 11, 2017)

buckor said:


> We were just there last week for our second stay. The Wilderness rooms are nothing like the Wyndham rooms. While Wilderness does sell some of their rooms as timeshares, most are rented out like hotel rooms.
> 
> After Labor Day the indoor water park was a virtual ghost town. My understanding is the outdoor park is open weekends through the rest of the month.
> 
> ...



Thanks that makes me feel a little better.


----------



## buckor (Sep 11, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Thanks that makes me feel a little better.


My pleasure. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## buckor (Sep 11, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Thanks that makes me feel a little better.


I've got a video I will upload of our room. We were able to snag the 4 bedroom presidential pool view that they have (there are only two...one for owners, the other for Wyndham sales tours. The other 4 bedroom  presidentials are in the "golf  view" building).

I'll link you to it once I get it up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Richardsdeals (Sep 11, 2017)

We stayed in a 3 bedroom deluxe in January over MLK Weekend a couple of years ago.  The Wyndham section is very nice.  We had to walk across the parking lot to get to the indoor water park.  

We arrived on a Thursday.  The waterpark was moderately crowded on Friday, but the crowd really picked up as people arrived on Friday evening for the weekend.  It seemed like there were 2-3 times as many people there on Saturday.  So much so, that we decided to skip the water park and just take the kids to the indoor game area (ropes course, laser tag, video games).  Fun place, but was crowded.

We have friends who live in the area.  They told us the hotel (which is in the building the water park is in) sends out all kinds of offers throughout the year, but especially in the slow seasons.  They offer discounted rates to fill the rooms.

All that to say, weekends are likely busy year round.....but weekdays may offer a much less crowded experience.

Richard


----------



## nicemann (Sep 11, 2017)

Really hoping with the kids in school, it won't be too crowded next week.


----------



## buckor (Sep 12, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Thanks that makes me feel a little better.



As promised, here is the link to the video of the 4 bedroom presidential, pool view. I pray this helps answer some of your questions!


----------



## nicemann (Sep 12, 2017)

buckor said:


> As promised, here is the link to the video of the 4 bedroom presidential, pool view. I pray this helps answer some of your questions!



Nice looking Presidential room. Funny how they only have two of the 4 bedrooms but they keep one just for yours.  Also is it kind of weird that it is an ADA room?  Since I never spend all the points on a Presidential room, I am kind of shocked how small the TVs are in the bedrooms.  I figured they would have upgrade those.

Thanks for the video, really do appreciate it.


----------



## buckor (Sep 12, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Nice looking Presidential room. Funny how they only have two of the 4 bedrooms but they keep one just for yours.  Also is it kind of weird that it is an ADA room?  Since I never spend all the points on a Presidential room, I am kind of shocked how small the TVs are in the bedrooms.  I figured they would have upgrade those.
> 
> Thanks for the video, really do appreciate it.


Yes, the only 4 bedroom pres with the pool view is a Mobility room. Under the new system I guess a 3 bedroom standard could never be upgraded to this room because it is a Mobility room.

I thought  the TV's were small too.

Lol...there was a picture of some rocks in the room my wife and I stayed in...they were upside down in the frame. I tried to fix that, but couldn't. Annoyed the mess out of me every time I walked past it! 

Blessings!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemann (Sep 18, 2017)

I checked in about three hours ago.  So far pretty impressed with the setup.  I ended up with a basic 2 bedroom deluxe but apparently it was renovated in March of this year.  Room looks good for the most part.  My son is looking forward to living at the water park for at least two days this week.  Funny buckor, the TVs in the two bedroom look bigger then the one you had in the Presidential Reserve room.

Got an "update" tomorrow morning to make sure I am registered correctly on the new website.  That the entire meeting is going to be about getting feedback from current owners on what needs to be approved.  I don't believe that for a minute.  It's okay I will take my $100 AMEX and my free night at any Wyndham hotel and let my 4 year old eat the free breakfast.  Let's see if he will let me get out in 15 minutes again.  I will be upfront and tell them why I will never buy developer and why no matter what package they offer there is 0% chance of me buying.


----------



## nicemann (Sep 19, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Got an "update" tomorrow morning to make sure I am registered correctly on the new website.  That the entire meeting is going to be about getting feedback from current owners on what needs to be approved.  I don't believe that for a minute.  It's okay I will take my $100 AMEX and my free night at any Wyndham hotel and let my 4 year old eat the free breakfast.  Let's see if he will let me get out in 15 minutes again.  I will be upfront and tell them why I will never buy developer and why no matter what package they offer there is 0% chance of me buying.



The "workshop" aka the group meeting listening to the speaker and watching the presentation was about 30 mins.  The salesman came and got us right after.  We went to his desk and he asked what questions I had.  I just told him I'll cut to the chase I am not buying anything.  He said fair enough let's go get your gift.  Less then a minute sitting down with him.  Wish they all were that easy.  

BTW the free night at any hotel, is "Spend a Night on Us".  That is basically worthless.  You have to call a special number to reserve.  It covers a night up to $100.  You have to pay for the night at the hotel but then you have to mail the hotel receipt and the voucher in and get a rebate check back.  One would think if you are calling a special number you shouldn't have to pay and send in for a rebate.  Glad I told them I wouldn't do the update just for that.  I got my $100 AMEX gift card.  Plus my 4 year old decided to eat 10 strips of bacon.  Breakfast was pretty decent compared to other update breakfasts out there.


----------



## Avislo (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks for the info.  Have not heard the "Spend a Night on Us" before.  Strange process to collect.


----------



## paxsarah (Sep 20, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Plus my 4 year old decided to eat 10 strips of bacon.



This kid knows how to execute a plan!


----------



## bendadin (Sep 21, 2017)

buckor said:


> I've got a video I will upload of our room. We were able to snag the 4 bedroom presidential pool view that they have (there are only two...one for owners, the other for Wyndham sales tours. The other 4 bedroom  presidentials are in the "golf  view" building).
> 
> I'll link you to it once I get it up.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk



Did you need ARP to get a 4 bedroom? I've got these Panama City Beach points to spend.


----------



## buckor (Sep 21, 2017)

bendadin said:


> Did you need ARP to get a 4 bedroom? I've got these Panama City Beach points to spend.


We did not in our case. I picked the room up at the 7 month mark. Though, that is not always the case.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (Sep 21, 2017)

buckor said:


> We did not in our case. I picked the room up at the 7 month mark. Though, that is not always the case.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk



I read a little more closely and I see them now. Thank you so much! This is about a 6 hour drive for us so I am putting out an open invitation to my kids to join us for a week. I may need the 4 bedroom plus another unit.


----------



## bendadin (Sep 26, 2017)

Pool view vs golf view? Any preference?


----------



## capital city (Sep 26, 2017)

Depends on how much time you like to spend on the balcony. The golf view is away from the main building and the inside and outside water park. So you will have a short walk or shuttle ride to the indoor water park. If you like easy access to everything you'll want pool view but you will have music, etc from your balcony.


----------



## bendadin (Sep 26, 2017)

capital city said:


> Depends on how much time you like to spend on the balcony. The golf view is away from the main building and the inside and outside water park. So you will have a short walk or shuttle ride to the indoor water park. If you like easy access to everything you'll want pool view but you will have music, etc from your balcony.



I just listened to YouTube videos from both views. The 15 year old boy said golf view as pool view was way too loud. So I guess that I don't even have to ask the Dad. lol


----------



## nicemann (Sep 27, 2017)

I was away from the main building and actually liked that better.  I did not have a golf view, I was on the front of the building, parking lot view.  The backside has really nice views of golf.  I believe this building is much quieter then the main one.  First the pool music is really loud.  So if you get a pool view hopefully you get a high floor.  You also have a lot of foot traffic in that building.  It seems like the hotel guests (non-Wyndham part) just likes to walk around that hotel.  I walked the entire thing to see how it was.  There was a lot of kids running around even on the top floor.  It was pretty annoying.  Hopefully the rooms are very well insulated.  

The walk is not a bad walk to get to the main building.  You walk across a parking lot that is not even large.


----------



## bendadin (Sep 27, 2017)

I ended up booking the 4 bedroom Presidential golf view for early May so it wasn't even with ARP. However we already have a 3 bedroom at Glacier Canyon for three weeks later, so I just have to figure out if the kids want to go to both places or if the TN trip will do the trick. 

I really hate buying and burning RT but at least it is only $19. It still irks me, though.


----------



## buckor (Sep 27, 2017)

bendadin said:


> Pool view vs golf view? Any preference?


Our family prefers the pool view. Yes, the music is loud outside, but we have never been able to hear it in the rooms. We've been quite impressed with that.

We like being close to both water parks and the indoor adventure center. Just stayed in the 4 bedroom presidential pool view labor day weekend/week and loved it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 28, 2017)

We stayed golf view.  I would prefer a pool view (that's me).  My husband is a golfer and really enjoyed the golf view.  The little kids just loved watching the golf carts come in, especially our group. The were able to catch a ride to the club house one day, they were tickled pink.

I'm not crazy about walking across a parking lot with kids (to get to the water park) but it's not a bad walk. There is a shuttle that runs regularly.


----------



## bendadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> We stayed golf view.  I would prefer a pool view (that's me).  My husband is a golfer and really enjoyed the golf view.  The little kids just loved watching the golf carts come in, especially our group. The were able to catch a ride to the club house one day, they were tickled pink.
> 
> I'm not crazy about walking across a parking lot with kids (to get to the water park) but it's not a bad walk. There is a shuttle that runs regularly.



I hope that it isn't too long of a walk. We were doing the winding hallways at Glacier Canyon until we found that we could just cut across the parking lot. The kids liked that much better. I just think that I will have people sitting and hanging out on the balcony. Maybe I should switch it back. 

Will there be smaller units available in the express window for early May? I have the 4 bedroom but I am bringing 6 or 7 out of my 8 kids, and that adds spouses, grandkids.


----------



## Avislo (Sep 28, 2017)

Maybe for May things get tough after that.


----------



## bendadin (Oct 24, 2017)

So I am checking out the place before I bring the whole family down. 

I was offered a free breakfast for an owner’s update. I think that I’ll pass. Lol


----------



## nicemann (Oct 24, 2017)

bendadin said:


> So I am checking out the place before I bring the whole family down.
> 
> I was offered a free breakfast for an owner’s update. I think that I’ll pass. Lol



The breakfast is actually pretty good at this location but yeah I wouldn't do it for less then $100 and only if you know how to say no.


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 24, 2017)

Golf course sitting around the fire pit

Sent from my LGLK430 using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (Oct 24, 2017)

nicemann said:


> The breakfast is actually pretty good at this location but yeah I wouldn't do it for less then $100 and only if you know how to say no.



No card. Just breakfast. And this place is FREEZING right now. The outdoor waterparks are closed which is fine but the water at the indoor waterparks is really cold. Granted, we didn't head over there until after sundown so maybe the room will be warmer during the day.


----------



## Avislo (Oct 24, 2017)

Mind sharing the sales pitch?


----------



## nicemann (Oct 24, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Mind sharing the sales pitch?


Mine was about a month ago at this location.  Same old thing, let's talk about how great Wyndham is.  Same videos etc.  Did the group meeting and then got separated from the pack.  Before I even set down told the sales rep I am not interested in buying developer.  We set down and he asked what questions I had and I said none.  He said okay let's go get your gift.  I am a bigger guy and my body language sometimes says a lot so that may have helped.


----------



## Avislo (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## OutSkiing (Oct 24, 2017)

buckor said:


> As promised, here is the link to the video of the 4 bedroom presidential, pool view. I pray this helps answer some of your questions! ...



We once got a 4 bedroom presidential over in the 'Golf View' building and loved it! It was a big surprise for me to see just how beautiful looking out from an upper floor at a beautiful green golf course can be .. with some misty foothills in the background. Wonderful.

Bob


----------



## bendadin (Oct 25, 2017)

So here is the weird thing. They tell me that they are one of three trained in the new computer system. He asks if I have been on it at all because my name is shaded grey on his paper and he tells me that is because my information isn’t confirmed. My account was locked in the very beginning and then again for another month. I pushed and pushed and finally got that fixed. BUT, I did notice that my name is spelled incorrectly. So do I chance getting another lock out to fix my name spelling, or do I just stay in the unconfined category?

Do they give you a tour? I’m thinking about ditching my next reservation in May. I don’t want to freeze my family.


----------



## nicemann (Oct 25, 2017)

bendadin said:


> So here is the weird thing. They tell me that they are one of three trained in the new computer system. He asks if I have been on it at all because my name is shaded grey on his paper and he tells me that is because my information isn’t confirmed. My account was locked in the very beginning and then again for another month. I pushed and pushed and finally got that fixed. BUT, I did notice that my name is spelled incorrectly. So do I chance getting another lock out to fix my name spelling, or do I just stay in the unconfined category?
> 
> Do they give you a tour? I’m thinking about ditching my next reservation in May. I don’t want to freeze my family.



Funny...they tried to talk me into the going to the update based on the new website.  The parking pass lady asked how I liked it and I gave honest feedback and of course she said that's good.  This update is only about the website changes.  We are a corporate location and we just want to hear what you have to say.  I asked if it was a sales pitch and of course it was not.  I knew better going into it and did it for the gift card and the "free night on us" (that's basically worthless).  Meeting was just like any other for the group.  Same videos.  Trying to think back but I don't think the website was mentioned.

No they did not do a tour.  I believe they only do that with non-owners.  I am sure you can request one though.


----------



## bendadin (Oct 25, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Funny...they tried to talk me into the going to the update based on the new website.  The parking pass lady asked how I liked it and I gave honest feedback and of course she said that's good.  This update is only about the website changes.  We are a corporate location and we just want to hear what you have to say.  I asked if it was a sales pitch and of course it was not.  I knew better going into it and did it for the gift card and the "free night on us" (that's basically worthless).  Meeting was just like any other for the group.  Same videos.  Trying to think back but I don't think the website was mentioned.
> 
> No they did not do a tour.  I believe they only do that with non-owners.  I am sure you can request one though.



I got that story at Glacier Canyon. Nothing. lol

The website HAS to be wrong. There was zero availability here and this place is a ghost town. No line at the Surf Rider. Maybe a dozen people in the wave pool.


----------



## bendadin (Oct 26, 2017)

Can someone please give me the lowdown on this place? I am here now, not having a particularly good time, nor bad one either. It is just cold. The water at the indoor waterpark is really cold. How busy is it around here between Memorial and Labor Day? I find it ironic. We went to Glacier Canyon in early June and had no problem with water temperature anywhere.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 26, 2017)

We were there the first week of August of 2016 (spent the week at Wyn Smoky Mountains, but I booked one night there for the waterparks). It was crowded, and the kids were underwhelmed compared to GC.


----------



## bendadin (Oct 26, 2017)

scootr5 said:


> We were there the first week of August of 2016 (spent the week at Wyn Smoky Mountains, but I booked one night there for the waterparks). It was crowded, and the kids were underwhelmed compared to GC.



This may be our problem. And then I am trying to compare Glacier Canyon during full season to a pretty shut down Great Smokies. Wyndham seems to have better location here rather than GC, but then GC is better overall. 

We did head out to do some other things. We did the Titanic Museum ($9 homeschool price, $22 normal price which is a bit high IMO.) We also did Wonderworks ($10 homeschool price, $19 regular price) and that is worth every penny of the full price. We've never done a kid-friendly, educational activity that the kids have enjoyed more. 

How was Smoky Mountains? I don't mind splitting a stay. My plan was to book 5 nights. But 5 days of waterparks can certainly get a little old.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 26, 2017)

bendadin said:


> How was Smoky Mountains? I don't mind splitting a stay. My plan was to book 5 nights. But 5 days of waterparks can certainly get a little old.



It's one of our home resorts, and we had one of the 4 bedroom presidential units. Staff was great, two nice pools, a gas grill area, two nice rec centers.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Oct 27, 2017)

bendadin said:


> How was Smoky Mountains? I don't mind splitting a stay. My plan was to book 5 nights. But 5 days of waterparks can certainly get a little old.



Smoky Mountains is great and the location is awesome!  You can get to some great places and avoid the main road!  So easy to get to Dollywood from there!


----------



## buckor (Oct 28, 2017)

bendadin said:


> This may be our problem. And then I am trying to compare Glacier Canyon during full season to a pretty shut down Great Smokies. Wyndham seems to have better location here rather than GC, but then GC is better overall.
> 
> We did head out to do some other things. We did the Titanic Museum ($9 homeschool price, $22 normal price which is a bit high IMO.) We also did Wonderworks ($10 homeschool price, $19 regular price) and that is worth every penny of the full price. We've never done a kid-friendly, educational activity that the kids have enjoyed more.
> 
> How was Smoky Mountains? I don't mind splitting a stay. My plan was to book 5 nights. But 5 days of waterparks can certainly get a little old.


We enjoy GSL, however, as you said, a week of water parks (or 5 days) can be a bit much. 

When we have gone the place is always packed. We were there Labor Day weekend and I was amazed at how many people there were. Monday evening, though, the numbers dropped dramatically. After that, only the indoor park was open, but it was virtually empty the rest of the week and we had some enjoyable times. We also got the 4 bedroom Presidential, water park view on this past trip...awesome room!

Like you, we enjoy getting out. Next time, we may do 3 days at GSL the the rest at SM. We enjoy SM too as it is slower paced and closer to shopping and activities. However, we always head up into the mountains for Cade's Cove, some hiking, etc. I recently purchased a 2 bed/2 bath fixed week (week 26, 4th of July week most years) at a resort in Gatlinburg just to have another alternative and be closer to the mountains. 

Water parks every day is overkill, IMHO. And you are paying for them whether you use them or not.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 18, 2019)

Where is the Stone Hill Lodge in relation to the waterpark?  Is it part of the building up the hill a little way? I am booked in a 1 BR at Wyndham Lodge but might have friends join.


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 18, 2019)

Thread from 2017... yikes. 
The Wilderness at the Smokies website's map shows the resort layout. Hope that helps.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 18, 2019)

Lisa P said:


> Thread from 2017... yikes.
> The Wilderness at the Smokies website's map shows the resort layout. Hope that helps.


It helps, thanks.  Yes 2017 but I used the search feature for Stone Hill Lodge and this was the latest that came up.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 18, 2019)

whitewater said:


> as a point of reference hotel rooms are much smaller and are not furnished in the same manor as wyndham.



Not furnished in the same manner, either!  <grin>


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 18, 2019)

chapjim said:


> Not furnished in the same manner, either!  <grin>


I am trying to decide between the Super 8 for $52 (all in) with free breakfast 5-8 minutes down the road or Stone Hill Lodge for $135 (all in) with a 10 minute give or take walk.  We already have enough water park passes and kitchen through Wyndham Lodge.  So looking for the extra bathroom and a little privacy.


----------

